# my problem with hypnosis



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Last time I tried hypnosis I possibly had difficulty because I was trying to do it right.This time I also started a new medication which is definitely having a noticeable effect and I don't know if it's good or bad. The hypnotherapist suggests I stop the medication but I hate to do this since its the only thing that's worked good or bad?And no, former moderator, this is not a trick post.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Nobody was thinking this was a trick post Tom. You've brought it up again!YOu should know that you should not stop taking medication when you are doing hypnosis. Mike does say not to stop taking anyting why you are doing the course. So i don't see why you would want to do that.As a hypnotherapist you know that you don't have to "try" to do anything right, youve just got to listen, thats all. It doesn't really take effort. Im sur eyou know what i mean.Nikki


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

> quote:And no, former moderator, this is not a trick post.


Is this another attempt at "moving on"?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Just a statement. The last time I tried to move on and get some help a bird told me via the rumor mill that i was just playing games. I didn't want to be accused of that again.Nikki - I'm starting both the medication and the tapes at the same time so it's a little different and the advice from my doctor has always been to make only one change at a time so I can tell what's happening.I'm not loooking for medical advice here, just wondering if others have had similar experiences.Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

When my son was first diagnosed. I did have a conversation with a local hypnotherapist who also suggested that we try one thing at a time. Just a "suggestion", but maybe you should hold off on the hypnotherapy for a while until you get settled in on the meds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

All I can tell you, Tom, is that there is a world of difference in doing the hypno with meds or without meds. Right now I am doing it without meds and the effects appear to be longer lasting and more deeply effective.It probably also depends on the person and which meds they are taking. Some meds can agitate.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

So how come Mikes tapes say you can do your medication at the same time? They do say that right or did i just make it up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Nikki, if your question is directed to me, my response is that I am sure there is no reason why a person cannot do hypno and take meds at the same time. What I am saying is that when I was unable to even sit still, let alone focus or concentrate, I needed medication to help me with my focus and concentration, but now I don't seem to need that extra little edge. It's been a slow process, but I've learned to relax and know that all is well.... without the medications to alter my Serotonin levels... I think... and this is just a guess....because with extended practicing, the self-hypno appears to give me that same sense of over all wellbeing. In part I think that may also be due to CBT. It's often amazing what we can accomplish when we do a few things like relinquish control, let go of anger and grow spiritually.Does that answer your question?Evie


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think it's a matter of taking meds and doing hypno. I think it may have to do with starting *new* meds and starting hypno.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, JackieGian.For your information, Nikki, simnce you apparently haven't read the background threads here i am not doing Mike's tapes this time (with his permission). One of the thing they teach in medical school i think is to listen to the patient before you prescribe.This is not a 'backhanded' slam of the former moderator by the way. It's direct. I have told himseveral times that he diagnosed and tried to treat me inappropriately but his only response was to argue about something.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,Just two comments I picked up on.1. There is no "right or wrong" way of doing hypnosis. Since you come from a scientific (especially psychology!) study, try not to analyze what's being said to you. I'm sure because of your background, you'll try to do just that! Just relax and enjoy the experience. Go with what's being said on the tapes. You might even put some soothing music on in the background if Melissa doesn't provide it on the tape. 2. Above all, your M.D.'s advise on using meds is paramount. Perhaps Melissa is talking to you as a R.N., I don't know. But at all times follow medical advise. And don't forget, keep us posted.As the saying goes " There are many mountain paths, but only one mountain top"


----------

